# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Carski rez - tehnologija za vrijeme poroda

## Karlova_mama

dragi moji, ko god da je pisao taj tekst, moze se sramiti. Nije mi jasno kako takve gluposti mozete pisati na portalu koji citaju mnoge trudnice.  Kako vam ne padne na pamet da neke zene moraju na carski i da ih ne treba prestraviti takvim tekstovima. Sve bismo mi bile najsretnije da prirodnim putem rodimo, ali nije to uvjek moguce. Mislim da je neozbiljno i neodgovorno pisati takve tekstove. Na primjer ja znam trudnicu kojoj je beba okrenute na zadak i bebi je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata, i jednostavno mora na carski. Da li razmisljate kako se ona osjeca kad procita tekst poput ovog? Vjerovatno vas to ne zanima. Mislim da nije tragedija ako zena ne rodi prirodnim putem. Na vasem portalu se osudjuju i zene koje ne mogu dojiti. Ja na primjer nisam mogla dojiti iz opravdanih razloga, i znaci li to po vama da sam losa i neodgovorna mjaka ili da mozda ne volim svoje djete dovoljno? Bolje se pozabavite nekim ozbiljnim problemima koji nas okruzuju, a ne takvim glupostima, jer priroda je odredila da nismo svi istih mogucnosti i ne moze se ici protiv toga. Pritom postoje doktori koji su strucni, za razliku od vas, i koji procjenjuju da li ce zena roditi potpuno prirodno, ili uz drip ili na carski. A ovakve tekstove vjerovatno pisu amateri koji o tome nemaju bas neko znanje.

----------


## MGrubi

> Na vasem portalu se osudjuju i zene koje ne mogu dojiti. J.


ajde molim te linkaj di to piše
ili si preskočila ovaj tekst:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2266

tekst kojeg komentiraš nije sastavljen od roda nego preveden,
koje ti činjenice o CR-u smetaju?
to je operacija, nimalo romantična sa svim svojim rizicima

----------


## Karlova_mama

Smeta mi sto se o tome pise kao da je to nesto nenormalno, a nekad se ne moze drugacije. Mozda neka trudnica nema izbor nego roditi carskim, a pritom je procitala vas tekst. sta mislite kako ce se osjecati i da li ce se nervirati oko toga? Razmisljate li da je ta nervoza stetna za bebu? A svaka zena bi se poslje ovog teksta prestravila!

----------


## Ancica

> Smeta mi sto se o tome pise kao da je to nesto nenormalno, a nekad se ne moze drugacije.


Pa i je nenormalno ali se nekad ne moze drugacije. Normalno je roditi vaginalno. To nam je priroda dala kao normalu. Al nam je dala i druge stvari pa kad zaglibi normala, mozemo uskocit operacijom, ako zatreba.

Nije normalno dobiti preeklampsiju odnosno nenormalno je al nekad je dobijes i onda uletimo s medicinom i pokusamo sprijeciti lose posljedice. Npr.

Kad zavrsis na carskom rezu (opravdano), nesto nije poslo dobro, nije islo normalno. Nema tu nikakve sramote ili neznam kaj vec. Barem meni, koja ima iskustvo carskog poroda. Kod mene moja trudnoca i porod nisu isli po normali i moje dijete se rodilo carskim rezom. Carski rez nosi vece rizike nego prirodni, normalni put, al kad normalni put zaglibi, onda su rizici carskog reza u usporedbi s nenormalnim tijekom poroda manji i carski rez tad ima smisla.  I to je to.

----------


## ninaXY

i ja sam rodila carskim rezom, ali uopće ne vidim ništa nenormalno u tom tekstu. Carski je operacija koja ima svoje rizike, i zašto bi se to trebalo skrivati?

----------


## sorciere

> Pa i je nenormalno ali se nekad ne moze drugacije. Normalno je roditi vaginalno.


ovo je jako uvredljivo. 

na forumu koji promovira toleranciju (valjda samo deklarativno), carice se i dalje omalovažavaju. 

nije dovoljno što nismo proizvele neke xxx hormone sreće, ljubavi, bogtepitačega   :Rolling Eyes:  , već nam se i porodi proglašavaju NENORMALNIM  :? .

----------


## maria71

ja sam oguglala na takve izjave, iskreno zabole me kiki što netko misli o mom porodu

prije bi se nasekirala i napisala km post, al sad ...  :Preskace uze:

----------


## vještičica

Ja sam rodila na hitni carski. Silno sam željela  roditi prirodnim putem, baš zbog toga što je to normalan način na koji malo ljudsko biće dolazi na svijet. Nije išlo   :Crying or Very sad:   Nakon 11 sati strašnih, neefikasnih trudova (uz drip   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), kucaji ploda su počeli usporavati, i ja sam "završila na stolu" u roku 5 min. 
Ne mislim da sam manje majka, zato što se nisam "porodila" nego su "zasjekli i izvadili bebu", kako to slikovito kažu u navedenom tekstu. Ali, isto tako, ne nalazim da je taj tekst imalo uvrijedljiv (maloprije ga pročitah, da vidim šta je to toliko strašno da je potaklo otvaranje nove teme). Tekst je realan (ako vidno američki). Carski rez je velika abdominalna operacija, koju sam ja, a vjerujem i mnoge druge majke, željela izbjeći. Silno sam strijepila od toga, i nakraju me zadesilo. I sve su se moje strepnje, na žalost, obistinile. Sutradan sam dobila temperaturu 39,8C, teško sam ustajala, mlijeka ni od korova, a moja mala srećica, nakon što smo se družile samo 15 min, je hitno odnesena na intenzivnu, jer je i ona fasovala infekciju. Ne znam, možda bi sve bilo bolje, da je neko mogao procijeniti na vrijeme da se beba neće spuštati, pa napreviti carski prije, da se ne dozvoli nastajanje infekcije zbog dugog curenja plodove vode... Ali, svejedno. Opet mi je žao što se nisam "normalno" porodila. Jer i dalje carski rez ne smatram porodom nego operativnim zahvatom, sa rizicima koje nosi svaka abdominalna operacija.

----------


## Romina

Priznajem da tekst nije ugodan ali da bi bilo ugodnije za oko i uho da se ne koristi riječ normalan i nenormalan....mislim kak bi izgledalo da kažem da sam rodila nenormalno :/

----------


## Romina

između ali i da fali "i"  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

ančica se referirala na post karlove mame, koja je prva spomenula riječ _nenormalno_. točan izraz bio bi _patološki_. kad u trudnoći i porodu nešto krene krivo - vjerujem da je medicinski izraz za to "patologija". i onda se porod ne može odvijati onako kako je priroda zamislila nego medicinskom intervencijom - operacijom - carskim rezom.

zaista mi nije jasno u čemu je problem, i zašto je potrebno hvatati se za tuđe riječi i izvlačiti ih iz konteksta.

----------


## Ancica

hvala, ms. ivy

----------


## Romina

zaista mi nije jasno u čemu je problem, i zašto je potrebno hvatati se za tuđe riječi i izvlačiti ih iz konteksta



pa možda smo malo osjetljivi

----------


## Romina

> Karlova_mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smeta mi sto se o tome pise kao da je to nesto nenormalno, a nekad se ne moze drugacije.
> 
> 
> Pa i je nenormalno rizici carskog reza u usporedbi s nenormalnim tijekom poroda manji i carski rez tad ima smisla.  I to je to.


eto po meni je ovaj dio malo nespretan

----------


## Romina

Isto tako znam da ančica nije mislila ništa loše sa tim...  :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

ma Romina, pa ti si velka curka kao i ja , dio foruma neću reć udruge ,ima takvo mišljenje i kaj sad?

nit ću ja njih razuvjeriti,a bogme niti one meni neće nabiti komplekse umjetnog, neprirodnog ,nenormalnog poroda koji će za posljedicu imati dijete-kriminalca u najmanju ruku...zbog nedostatka ovih ili onoh hormona ( slobodna interpretacija niza topica i članaka na ovu temu)

tko   zna što život nosi, a računi se tak i tak svode na kraju ,ako su uopće i bitni.....

stoga uključi funkciju ignore ,smiješi se i maši   :Bye:

----------


## mama courage

> nije dovoljno što nismo proizvele neke xxx hormone sreće, ljubavi, bogtepitačega   , već nam se i porodi proglašavaju NENORMALNIM  :? .


normalno je procitati pricu povodljive cure koja je, da bi udarila tach svojoj materi isla poradjati neasistirano doma. uz muza i kera. e to je normalno  :Grin:  always look on the bright side of the life...  :Sing:

----------


## Karlova_mama

Nisam mislila nista lose kada sam napisala rijec NENORMALAN, nego mi smeta sto o carskom rezu pisu kao da je to nesto nenormalno. A ja mislim da samo nije uobicajen, ali opet smatram da o tome kako ce zena roditi odlucuju strucnjaci koji su za to skolovani, a ne neki isfrustrirani amateri koji pisu tako glupe tekstove. Ne kazem da carski rez ne nosi sa sobom opasnost ali nekad se nema izbora i za dobrobit zene i djeteta se mora ici na carski. Na rodinim stranicama i na forumu sam nailazila na razne stvari koje mi smetaju (npr. ubjedjivanje da SVAKA zena MOZE  dojiti) ali mi je najvise zasmetao ovaj tekst, jer znam trudnicu koja ovih dana treba roditi na carski. Ona to nije birala, a vjerujem da bi je tekst poput ovog prestrasio i da nebi otisla tako smirena u bolnicu. Carski rez je porod, a ne vadjenje djeteta ili nesto slicno. Djete ce se rodili, a to je porod, a na koji nacin to nije bitno.  
Sto se tice komplikacija, svaka operacija je opasna i nosi sa sobom razne rizike. Pa nemojte mi reci da prirodan porod nikad nije bio opasan? Ali to su stvari sa kojima se nosimo i ne treba nam ih dodatno naglasavati, jer smo toga svjesni. Smatram da se na rodinim stranicama ide iz krajnosti u krajnost i da se pretjeruje, a vjerujte do sad sam procitala vrlo malo dobrih i kvalitetnih tekstova. Tako da drage clanice udruge i svi vi koji se brinete o rodinom portalu i tekstovima na njemu nadjite profesionalce koji ce vam pisati tekstove, i pozabavite se pametnijim i puno bitnijim temama.

----------


## MGrubi

> nadjite profesionalce koji ce vam pisati tekstove, .


TEKST JE PREVEDEN 
http://www.midwiferytoday.com/
preuzet s stranice profesionalnih primalja 

kako me iznervira, uf

namjenjen je prvenstveno ženama koje *mogu birati* između CR-a i vaginalnog, ne onima koje *moraju* ići na CR
ako žena mora ići na CR treba samo odlučiti između  spinalne i opće narkoze, drugog izbora *nema*

----------


## ronin

Karlova_mama 5% žena ne može dojiti,95 %može-medicinski gledano.
To možeš pročitati  i na Rodinim stranicama.
To što x broj žena odustane  jer je teško,pa kažu nemam mlijeka je drugi par rukava.

----------


## Maja

Profesionalci koji se bave dojenjem se slažu s nama oko postotka žena koje mogu dojiti. Koje su fizički sposobne za to. Kako je dojenje više od mehanike i na njega utječu i psihološki i društveni faktori, neće svaka od tih 95 posto (posotak je i viši, bliže 99) uspješno ili uopće dojiti. 
O razlozima sada naravno neću, brojni su, ali kao netko odgovoran za dojenje u udruzi, mogu samo reći da su nam sve informacije o dojenju sasvim sigurno provjerene, točne i potvrđene od strane stručnjaka, i hrvatskih (ono malo što ih ima) i stranih.

----------


## Karlova_mama

Sto se tice carskog znam da je taj tekst za zene koje biraju, ali isto tako ce ga procitati i one koje nemaju izbora. Tekst je i vise nego bezobziran prema tim zenama.
Sto se tice dojenja, ja nisam mogla dojiti a silno sam se trudila i dugo nisam htjela odustati, probala sam na sve moguce nacine, jednostavno nije islo. Prestala sam dojiti tek kada je karlo sam odustao, a vjerujte meni je dojenje bilo nocna mora jer mi je djete bilo gladno, a isto tako su me ubjedjivali da ja mogu dojiti i da nisam bas ja medju tih 5 % zena koje ne mogu. Mislim da nije tragedija ako zena NE MOZE dojiti i mislim da adaptirano nije toliko LOSE koliko pisu na vasim stranicama. Ja bih bila najsretnija da i sada mogu dojiti i vjerujte bilo mi je tesko kada je karlo odustao, a cak i poslje toga sam se trudila da ga vratim na sisu. Cak sam se i izdajala i uspjela bih izdojiti 40 mililitara iz obe sise! Mislite li da je to dovoljno za bebu od 2 mjeseca? Naravno da nije. A opet moram spomenuti da su mi govorili da nije bitno koliko beba pojede i da je to sasvim dovoljno.

----------


## Maja

Razumijem i sigurna sam da ti je bilo teško. I žao mi je. Također mislim da nije tragedija ako dijete nije dojeno i koliko znam tako nešto  niti ne piše na našim stranicama.

----------


## ronin

> Cak sam se i izdajala i uspjela bih izdojiti 40 mililitara iz obe sise! Mislite li da je to dovoljno za bebu od 2 mjeseca? Naravno da nije. A opet moram spomenuti da su mi govorili da nije bitno koliko beba pojede i da je to sasvim dovoljno.


To što si izdojila samo 40 ml ne znači ništa.
Ja uz najbolju volju nisam mogla izdojiti više od 30 ml,a mali je dojio 17 mjeseci.
Nema ti to veze.Mislim,ne govorim ti to sad da ti pametujem,i sama sam to mislila kod prvog djeteta.
Rodila sam(carskim,nije bitno),dojila ga dva tjedna,kako imam malo mlijeka on je bio gladan i stalno plakao,počela dohrana-i zbogom dojenje!

S drugim sam bila pametnija i doslovce ga nisam skidala s prsa 2 mjeseca.I -navukao je mlijeko!
I ako sam ja uspjela-stvarno može svatko!  :Smile:

----------


## Karlova_mama

ronin, ja sam se tri mjeseca izdajala i navlacila mljeko ali nije bilo koristi, tako da ako si uspjela ti ne znaci da moze svako.

----------


## jadranka605

adaptirano nije LOŠE ako se nema izbora...
a ako mama, eto, izabere adaptirano umjesto svog, zato šta beba onda spava cilu noć, e to je LOŠE...
nitko nikog ne osuđuje, mišljenja se razlikuju, a svi su slobodni izreći svoje...
a za carski...meni to ide ruku pod ruku sa induciranim porodom...znači nije prirodno...

----------


## Maja

> adaptirano nije LOŠE ako se nema izbora...
> a ako mama, eto, izabere adaptirano umjesto svog, zato šta beba onda spava cilu noć, e to je LOŠE...


ne bi ja ovako
Adaptirano je daleko iza majčinog mlijeka i nosi određene rizike na koje upozoravamo. Ako majka nakon što odvagne te rizike i svoj osjećaj hoće li joj adaptirano pomoći onda to nije niti dobro niti loše, to je izbor koji se donese, kao i toliko drugih u životu koji se ne mogu ovako olako svrstavati i obilježavati.

----------


## Maja

> jadranka605 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> adaptirano nije LOŠE ako se nema izbora...
> a ako mama, eto, izabere adaptirano umjesto svog, zato šta beba onda spava cilu noć, e to je LOŠE...
> 
> 
> ne bi ja ovako
> Adaptirano je daleko iza majčinog mlijeka i nosi određene rizike na koje upozoravamo. Ako majka nakon što odvagne te rizike i svoj osjećaj hoće li joj adaptirano pomoći onda to nije niti dobro niti loše, to je izbor koji se donese, kao i toliko drugih u životu koji se ne mogu ovako olako svrstavati i obilježavati.


Fali mi dio rečenice 

Ako majka nakon što odvagne te rizike i svoj osjećaj hoće li joj adaptirano pomoći odluči dati djetetu adaptirano, onda to nije niti dobro niti loše, to je izbor koji se donese, kao i toliko drugih u životu koji se ne mogu ovako olako svrstavati i obilježavati.

----------


## sorciere

> TEKST JE PREVEDEN 
> http://www.midwiferytoday.com/
> preuzet s stranice profesionalnih primalja 
> 
> kako me iznervira, uf


i na stranicama profesionalnih udruga - ponekad se mogu pročitati gluposti.

----------


## Karlova_mama

sto se tice adaptiranog na vasim stranicama se pise o tome koliko je lose. A zamislite opet kako je meni koja nemam izbora citati te bljuvotine? Da li je moje djete losije od dojene djece. Muka mi je od tih prica, jer stvarno pretjerujete. NISMO SVI ISTI I NEMAMO SVI ISTE MOGUCNOSTI, ALI SVI CITAMO ISTE TEKSTOVE!
a to da je tekst preveden nista mi ne znaci, vi ste ga opet stavili na portal, znaci da ne razmisljate o onima koji nemaju izbora. nemojte se predstavljati kao neko ko zeli zenama pomoci kad s takvim tekstovima samo odmazete.

----------


## MGrubi

> s A zamislite opet kako je meni koja nemam izbora citati te bljuvotine? .


pa ko te tjera čitati 
ili bi ti da radi tvoje osjetljive duše Kirin cenzurira pola interneta

pomiri se s činjenicama a nemoj ubijati glasnika

majčino mlijeko je najbolje, formula je slaba kopija (i kao takva dakako da ima svoju lošu stranu)
pa iskoristi znanje svih mogućih rizika koje donosi prehrana formulom pa bebu/dijete zaštiti na drugi način

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> TEKST JE PREVEDEN 
> http://www.midwiferytoday.com/
> preuzet s stranice profesionalnih primalja 
> 
> kako me iznervira, uf
> 
> ...


gluposti da je CR ozbiljna operacija?

----------


## sorciere

> pa iskoristi znanje svih mogućih rizika koje donosi prehrana formulom pa bebu/*dijete zaštiti na drugi način*


npr.?

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


pa kad već želiš s te stranice -  npr. ovakve gluposti:

_U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih»._

----------


## MGrubi

npr. imunitet i viroze
ako mama dobije virozu treba više paziti da ne zarazi bebu
dok mama koja doji ne treba toliko paziti jer beba već dobiva antitijela pa će ako se zarazi proći skoro pa lišo (blaži oblik)

a koje su prevencije astmi i dijabetesu, nemam pojma

----------


## ronin

više nisam mislila pisati ali ovo ću još reći

Karlova_mama mogla si se bolje informirati,a sad prozivaš sve redom

kako znam da se nisi dosta informirala?

dosta mi kaže činjenica da ti se dijete rodilo o užujku a u srpnju je već naveliko na dohrani

svaka čast tebi na tvojim stavovima,ali ovo mi je :/

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


nemožeš minjati tekst radi jedne rečenice, onda to nije prevođenje

istina jest da razrežu tijelo majke i izvade bebu, isto kao i kad koriste vakuum da izvuču bebu, postoji razlog "" , da se misli doslovce ne bi koristili ""

----------


## MGrubi

meni samo nije jasno da netko tko ima probleme u dojenju i zna za ovaj forum, ne ostavi niti jedan post na tu temu?

----------


## ronin

> meni samo nije jasno da netko tko ima probleme u dojenju i zna za ovaj forum, ne ostavi niti jedan post na tu temu?


To sam i ja gledala,reko možda je zatražila pomoć-ali ne!
najopasniji su oni koji misle da sve znaju.tako sam i skužila ovo o dohrani sa 4 mj.

----------


## ronin

> sto se tice adaptiranog na vasim stranicama se pise o tome koliko je lose. A zamislite opet kako je meni koja nemam izbora citati te bljuvotine?


ma o čemu mi uopće raspravljamo....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

kakve veze ovo zadnji postovi imaju sa člankom o carskom rezu?

----------


## BusyBee

Molim da se usredotocite na komentiranje teksta i to bez vrijedjanja (autora ili, jos gore, udruge koja vam je domacin na ovom forumu) i etiketiranja.

----------


## Karlova_mama

Znate sta? Karla sam dojila 3 i po mjeseca i nemojte mi nista govoriti na tu temu jer ocito vi niste informirane kakve sve probleme zena moze imati sa dojenjem. Pomoc jesam trazila, ali mi niko nije konkretno pomogao, citala sam na vasim stranicama svasta o dojenju i shvatite vec jednom da se djete ne moze dojiti na silu. jednostavno NE MOZE. Nemojte misliti da ste najpametnije, jer vjerujte NISTE. Uopce vise ne zelim s vama raspravljati na tu temu jer je to ispod svakog nivoa, nate ljudi su razumna bica, ali ocito ima i izuzetaka poput vas na rodi. Svaka cast, ali nemojte o nikom suditi jer se nikad ne zna sta vas ceka. Mozda bas vas uhvate problemi sa di+ojenjem jednom ili mozda bas vi budete morale radjati na carski. Ovom porukom zavrsavam svoje  pisanje na vasem forumu jer vidim da nema smisla pricati sa ljudima kojima je znanje ravno nuli. Ali vas jos jednom molim da mislite na zene koje nemaju izbora u nekim situacijama, a pritom se zele informirati i citati neki tekst. 
P.S.J a ne kazem da majcino mljeko nije najbolje, ali mi nemojte govoriti da nesto fali djeci koja su na adaptiranom jer tako vrjedjate puno djece.

----------


## MGrubi

> jer ocito vi niste informirane kakve sve probleme zena moze imati sa dojenjem.


 :?

----------


## ronin

> . Mozda bas vas uhvate problemi sa di+ojenjem jednom ili mozda bas vi budete morale radjati na carski.


ja sam imala jedno i drugo s prvim djetetom

pričaš o razumu i toleranciji a istovremeno upotrebljavaš riječi  _gluposti,sramite se ,bljuvotine_ :?

----------


## BusyBee

Molim da prestanete. I napadati i braniti. I vratite se na temu.

----------


## ninaXY

> kakve veze ovo zadnji postovi imaju sa člankom o carskom rezu?


Šteta što ne mogu kvotati avatar, jer kad sam ovo pročitala pokraj policajca koji maše pendrekom   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

JA sam rodila na hitan carski i nisam dojila uopće, tražila sam pomoć na SOS telefonu, nitko me nije osuđivao  :? . Naprotiv, cura me je ohrabrila da sam sve pokušala   :Kiss:  
I dalje čitam tekstove sa portala, chatam sa curama na forumu i nitko me nikada nije osudio, naprotiv ovdje samo nalazim toliko dobrih savjeta. Tekstove o prirodnom porodu i dojenju i dalje čitam i spremam u svojoj glavici za slijedeći put ( ako bude sreće )

----------


## Ivana1976

Na jednom podforumu "Brzo odustajanje od dojenja"bila je slična rasprava u kojem je arche (valjda sam dobro napisala nick) napisala da su dvije mame( koje nisu dojile ja i još jedna mama) mene komentari što sam i napisala nisu nimalo dirnuli dok drugu mamu jesu ,a gore navedena osoba je napisala da žena mora sama sa sobom riješti neke stvari i prestati okrivljavati sebe.Tako je i sa CR.Ja uopće nisam niti jedan post doživjela kao napad nego kao puno drugih mišljenja što je kod mene dobro došlo.

----------


## pale

A ja jednostavno mislim da se ne moram nikome opravdavati zašto nisam dojila. Dovoljno mi je da sama ne mogu to prežaliti, ne okrivljujum sebe nego zahvaljujem Bogu na ovoj maloj bubici što se smije u mom naručju   :Saint:

----------


## ana.m

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa i je nenormalno ali se nekad ne moze drugacije. Normalno je roditi vaginalno.
> 
> 
> ovo je jako uvredljivo. 
> 
> na forumu koji promovira toleranciju (valjda samo deklarativno), carice se i dalje omalovažavaju. 
> ...


Potpisujem sorcie....i sada sam jako jako   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . A i još me peru hormoni...

Cijelu trudnoću priželjkujem prirpdni porod, htjela sam da me tjelo sluša, da sve ide kao podmazano, a onda...beba kasni, ctg nije baš naj-naj, indukcija poroda gelom, nakon cijelodnevnih trudova prokidanje vodenjaka, još junačkih trudova nekoliko sati, i na samom kraju se zaključi da je beba prevelika za moju "čudnu" zdjelicu i da ne može van! I naravni carski!
Znam da nisam rodila prirodno, ali sigurno nisam rodila ni nenormalno.

 :Crying or Very sad:  

I da, nakon svega mi je najbitnije da je moja beba živa i zdrava kraj mene   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Evo što ja mislim

hvala Bogu na dostignućima moderne medicine .Zahvaljujući opciji carskog reza moje prvo dijete rodilo se živo i zdravo.S tim da nikakvim intervencijama nije ometan prirodan tijek porođaja,u tom porodu nisam dobila drip niti su mi bušili vodenjak,a opet je nakon 14 sati sve stalo i zbog fetalne patnje završih na operacijskom stolu.

Ja carski rez nisam ni birala ni željela,ali nas je spasio.
Nikada,apsolutno nikada,nisam osjećala "grižnju savjesti"što nisam Josipa rodila vaginalno,u najboljoj volji sam pokušala,nisam uspjela.
Ali s tim nisam imala baš nikakvih problema.Mislim da sam se dobro držala,također i u oporavku i nakon što sam poslije 7 dana došla kući,samoj sam sebi rekla:Stara,čestitam.I to si prošla.

Drugo dijete rodilo se VBAC,bila sam sretna i zadovoljna,no osjećaj da sam RODILA dijete bio je JEDNAK kao i kod prvog poroda.Apsolutno nikakve razlike po tom pitanju u mojoj glavi i mom srcu nije bilo.Ja sam oba svoja dečka rodila,9 mjeseci sam ih nosila pod srcem,voljela ih i iščekivala ih sa žudnjom-rodila sam ih bez obzira na koji način su izašli iz mene.

pročitala sam sve tekstove na portalu,neke i više puta.
Smatram ih primjerenim i edukativnim,često ih printam i prosljeđujem dalje.

No što se ovog konkretnog teksta tiče,mislim da ste mogli naći sretniji i "spretniji "tekst koji bi polučio učinak kakav želite,a bez nesretne rečenice da  20%američkih rodilja svoju djecu ne rađa,već ih izrežu iz njih[i] jer me to,hoću-neću zdravom logikom navodi na pomisao da ja svoje prvo dijete-nisam rodila.A jesam.I hoćeš-nećeš,osjetiš ubod u srcu.

Zar nema na kugli zemaljskoj teksta za ovaj portal koji bi s jedne strane upozoravao na statistike,rizike  i opasnosti a da istovremeno ne vrijeđe osjećaje žena koje su eto tako rodile svoju djecu?

----------


## apricot

klaićev riječnik stranih riječi:

normalan, -lna, -lno (isp. norma) - 1. pravilan, propisan; kako treba da bude; običan, redovit, redovan, prosječan, prirodan, naravan
2. duševno zdrav; priseban, pribran

Ostavimo se terminologije i nemojmo joj davati konotaciju koju ovdje nitko ne insinuira.
Svi jednako volimo svoju djecu, ma kako ona došla na svijet, bila dojena ili hranjena grahom i kobasama od prvoga dana.

----------


## sorciere

> Ostavimo se terminologije i nemojmo joj davati konotaciju koju ovdje nitko ne insinuira.


oh, netko (neki) ne samo da tu konotaciju insinuira, nego ju i naglašava. 

ako nije važna - zašto se ne promijeni sporni članak?

----------


## jadranka605

> Svi jednako volimo svoju djecu, ma kako ona došla na svijet, bila dojena ili hranjena grahom i kobasama od prvoga dana.


*X*

----------


## BusyBee

> ako nije važna - zašto se ne promijeni sporni članak?


Zato jer je urednistvo prilikom biranja tekstova odlucilo da dobrobiti teksta, osobito za zene koje jos odlucuju kako roditi i informiraju se o opcijama, visestruko premasuju negativan (emotivan) ucinak po zene koje su iz medicinski opravdanog razloga morale na CR ili su se, na temelju informacija koje su tada imale, odlucile na CR... a danas ih, iz nekog njihovog osobnog razloga, ovakav tekst "dira".

----------


## happyness

Ja moram reći da nikad nisam ni jednu mladu mamu kad bi se srele i sl. pitala kak je rodila niti su mene pitali. Isto tak namjeravam i dalje. Zašto? Zato jer vidim da je rodila, bebica je tu kraj nje a da li je porod bio vaginalni ili carski - to je toliko važno da nikad ne pitam niti me pitaju. Bio je POROD. I to je sve. 
( naravno, kad izmjenjujemo iskustva s poroda onda se iznašaju detalji al inače se ne pravi nikakva a najmanje neka omalovažavajuča  razlika u vezi poroda.)

----------


## nanic

Ja sam rodila CR-om, i to planiranim, i bilo mi je drago procitati u sto se upustam, ma koliko zbog toga bila nervozna.. ionako sam bila na rubu zivaca jer su mi prije rekli da bebu treba okretati! u meni!
I onda sam procitala sve o tome i o CR-u i ipak sam se nekako smirila, znajuci da je tako bolje za moje dijete. 
A sto se tice dojenja, zaista nije bilo lako, ona je bila mala i jela svaki sat, imala sam rane na bradavicama, toliko bolne kontrakcije maternice da sam plakala i dojila.. i.. uz pomoc mojih ikucana i svih vas sam uspjela!
I danas sam jedna jaaako ponosna mama koja doji..
p.s. svako 2h..

----------

Ne smatram da sam rodila «normalno» što ne znači da mislim da je to isto kao i da nisam rodila uopće. Ne osjećam se nimalu uvrijeđena tekstom– jednostavno stvari tako stoje, nisam rodila normalno i šlus, idemo dalje.  :Raspa:  
I da, mislim da su mi dijete 'izvadili', da su me 'izrezali'.... i mislim da svi ti zahvati nisu 'normalni' (norma, po meni = standard, neki prirodan, uobičajen, najčešći tijek događanja). U mom slučaju, da je sve išlo 'normalnim tijekom' 'normalan' završetak poroda bio bi sa smrtnim ishodom za bebu (ako ne i za mene). I danas žalim što nisam uspjela u nakani da rodim prirodno ali eto moralo je tako. Ne vidim ništa sporno u tekstu. Carski rez nije normalan porod – to je medicinski zahvat. Kao što je uostalom i drip, epiduralna, epiziotomija, vakuum.... ponekad nužan ali često i nepotrebno izvođen. Ne vidim povoda ovako burnim reakcijama. Kao osoba koja je rodila carski (neplanirano i hitno) ne osjećam se nimalo uvrijeđeno. Žao mi je što na ovakav tekst nisam ranije naišla i bila informiranija o svemu prije samog zahvata. Zbilja nisam znala što  slijedi (u jednu ruku, možda je to i bolje, blaženo neznanje = manji strah  :Rolling Eyes:  ). A što se dojenja tiče i na tu temu imala bi štošta za dodati . Mislim da rodine stranice nisu mjesto koje 'osuđuje nedojilje' – bila sam i jedno i drugo (dojilja i nedojilja) i velikom zaslugom Roda sam iz x % onih koji one doje prešla u y % onih koje usprkos svemu doje i dalje. Da sam na ovim stranicama naišla na 'osudu' to mi sigurno ne bi uspjelo.

----------


## mikka

procitala sam tekst i, iako mi se cini da je napisam djelomicno napadacki (vecinom na majke koje se na carski odlucuju iz komocije, nesvjesne ili nezainteresirane za rizik), ne vidim u njemu nesto sto bi trebalo izazvati burnu reakciju. stvari su kakve jesu, nazivali ih mi ovako ili onako. 
u kranjem slucaju, ako ti se nesto ne svida, imas izbor ne citati.
mislim da je roda kao udruga uvelike pridonijela podizanju razine svijesti o trudnoci, porodu, dojenju i roditeljstvu, te mislim da udruga nikako nema osudivacki stav prema ikome.
a forum ko forum.. uvijek ce se naci pametnijih, boljih, onih ciji je tata jaci..

----------

Nakon ovakivih komentara svaka normalna mama ima potrebu da se javi.Ja sam ponosna mama 11-omjesečnog anđela  :Saint:   Nina.Školski sm primjer trudnice, rodilje i mame.Dakle, rodila sam (ni normalno ni nenormalno???) prirodno,bez dripa,bez ikakvih "pomagala".Oko dojenja sam imala problema, ali sam u konačnici uspjela!!! :D Nina sam isključivo dojila prvih šest mjeseci, zatim krenuli sa dohranom koja se temelji na knjizi koju smo dobile u rodilištu.Moja mrva još doji  i pravi je mali ovisnik. 
No, isto tako moglo je biti da ne ide sve tako glatko.Moglo se dogoditi da sam morala roditi na CR, i pritom pročitati članak o istom na spornim stranicama koje nimalo nisu ohrabrujuće, štovše, buduća mama koja mora tako roditi sigurno je toliko istrašena kao da joj nije dovoljna činjenica da ne može roditi prirodnom putem.Tekst bi trebao buduće mame informirati o samom postupku CR, a ne pisati o najgorim slučajevima koji su se odnosno koji se mogu dogoditi.Sam članak bi trebao ohrabrujući, ali i poučan, jer se to očekiva na oakvom portalu. CR NIJE NIČIJI IZBOR NEGO POTREBA.Zar da se uopće dovede u pitanje nečiji život(bilo bebim bilo mamin) samo zato što je to CR ili zbog nekakvih uvjerenja?
Što se tiče dojenja,vjerujem da su sve mame svjesne da je dojenje najbolji izbor za bebu, i kao takve da su dovoljno uporne i pametne da doje svoje malene.Vjerujem da su rijetke one koje ne žele dojiti.No, one mame koje nemaju tu sreću da doje nemaju drugog izbora nego da bebama davaju adaptirano mlijeko!Takve mame uglavnom ranije uvode dohranu. S druge strane,napadaju se i takvi postupci.Sad mi nije jasno što je gore:adapt. ili uranjena dohrana, odnosno tko je tu lud????
Svatko ima pravo izbora i tko smo mi (koje dojimo ili koje  smo rodile vaginalno) da osuđujemo mame različitog mišljenja?U konačnici, takve mame mogu biti bolje od nas, a bebe zdravije i sretnije.

----------


## ronin

samo da se osvrnem na uranjenu dohranu kad je dijete na adaptiranom

dijete ne treba dohranjivati prije 6.mjeseca
jer mu probavni sustav nije dovoljno zreo

bilo dojeno ili pilo na bočicu

----------


## MGrubi

kod nas se (još) ne može tražiti CR, bez medicinskog razloga (valjda dr. trebaju pravdati taj trošak, a iovako im novce daju na kapaljku), no u SAD, valjda i večini EU CR se može odabrati (a ovaj tekst je napisan na američkom području)

što se tiče uvođenja dohrane s 4mj jer je beba na adaptiranom, mislim da je jasna preporuka našeg pedijatrijskog društva da se bebe hrane mlijekom do 6mj (za dojenje je isključivo, dok bebe na adaptiranom dobivaju još vodu ili čaj ak ima problema s probavljanjem adaptiranog)

to što sui neki pedijatri još nagluhi pa ne čuju preporuke svoje struke, a šta da ti kažem...

----------


## Deaedi

Karlova mama, vidim da si tek nedavno pridruzena. Pogledaj malo po pretrazniku, ima vec x rasprava oko carskog reza i odgovora Udruge Roda, odnosno njegovih clanica.

Puno toga ce ti biti jasnije....  :Grin:  

Nakon komentara nekih clanova, barem sam prestala gledati Udrugu kroz ruzicaste naocale.

----------


## MGrubi

> Nakon komentara nekih clanova, barem sam prestala gledati Udrugu kroz ruzicaste naocale.


to ti je dobro, treba se biti realan

Udruga je udruženje roditelja s sličnim ciljevima, nije nikakva diktatorska stranka koja 100% kontrolira svoje članove
članovi udruge su ljudska bića i imaju pravo na svoje razmišljanje

možda neki jednostavno previše očekuju od Rode, pa gledaju na nju ka na bezgrešnu i savršenu pojavu ili šta već...

----------


## sorciere

When we write, it is sometimes good to remember the powerful, ancient craft we practice. It reminds us of our responsibility to write truth and beauty, rather than lies and ugliness.

----------


## ronin

ja ne znam jel cure koje su rodile vaginalno možda stvarno ne mogu do kraja razumjet zašto su "carice "malo osjetljive na tu temu :? 

evo dati ću vam jedan dobar primjer  

čitala sam stari topic s ovog foruma(Carski- jeste li rodile svoju djecu)a na ovu temu i upalo mi je nešto u oko

našla sam stari post  ane.m koja kaže kako ne razumije zašto se carice pjene(mogu staviti link ako treba,ana nemoj zamjeriti što tebe navodim,dobar mi je primjer)i zašto se oko toga diže tolika frka-no kako je ana u međuvremenu morala roditi carski,jer drugačije nije išlo,sad i nju smeta i boli ovakav odnos....što joj prije nije bilo do kraja shvatljivo?

I kako je u vezi ove teme jednom jako lijepo i mudro napisala Zdenka,zaista bi trebalo izabrati formulacije koje neće nekoga povrijediti.

 :/

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako nije važna - zašto se ne promijeni sporni članak?
> 
> 
> Zato jer je urednistvo prilikom biranja tekstova odlucilo da dobrobiti teksta, osobito za zene koje jos odlucuju kako roditi i informiraju se o opcijama, visestruko premasuju negativan (emotivan) ucinak po zene koje su iz medicinski opravdanog razloga morale na CR ili su se, na temelju informacija koje su tada imale, odlucile na CR...


*izvori koji potkrjepljuju ovaj članak su iz 1994 do 1999. godine* - a oni su (pretpostavljam) proučavali bar 10 godina unatrag - da bi imali kakve-takve utemeljene podatke. znači da su neki podaci stari minimum 20 godina. 

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ogyinbirth.asp

Sources of Information for Technology in Birth

Enkin, M. et al. (*1995*). A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth. Oxford, England: Oxford University Press.
Goer, H. (*1995*). Obstetric Myths Versus Research Realities: A Guide to the Medical Literature. Westpoint, CT: Bergin & Garvey
Olsen, O. (*1997*, March). Meta-analysis of the Safety of Home Birth. Birth; 24(1)4-13.
Wagner, M. (*1994*). Pursuing the Birth Machine
Wagner, M. (November *1998*). Midwifery in the industrialized world
Wagner, M. (spring *1999*). Misoprostol (Cytotec) for labor induction: A cautionary tale. Midwifery Today; 49: 31-33.

malo me straši činjenica da medicina ne napreduje preko 20 godina, da se ne smanjuje smrtnost, ne poboljšava postupak pri carskom rezu.... 





> a danas ih, iz nekog njihovog osobnog razloga, ovakav tekst "dira".


tekst je uvredljiv, a ja zaključujem da je netko tko ga je birao imao osobne razloge da izabere baš taj.

----------


## flower

kad se tekst prenosi onda se on ne dira - on je takav kakav je, izbor urednika rubrike i njegovo pravo.

implicirati zle namjere sigurno nije dobronamjerno.

----------


## sorciere

> kad se tekst prenosi onda se on ne dira - on je takav kakav je, izbor urednika rubrike i njegovo pravo.
> 
> implicirati zle namjere sigurno nije dobronamjerno.


implicirati da majke nisu rodile svoju djecu (neovisno o vrsti poroda) - također nije dobronamjerno. 

a sad jedan dobronamjerni prijedlog: sigurno postoji članak koji je manje uvredljiv, dovoljno ekukativan, a ima i podatke koji su bliži 21. stoljeću, pa bi bilo lijepo da se stari zamijeni novim.

----------


## Karlova_mama

Mislila sam vise nista ne pisati na ovu temu jer sam vec rekla sta imam. Ja sam rodila vaginalno, uz vrlo malo dripa, ali mi smeta tekst o carskom rezu. Dakle nije poenta da su zene koje su rodile carskim (ne razumijem kakav je to nadimak "carice"? molim vas pojasnite mi? kako onda zovete zene koje rode vaginalno?) osjetljive na taj tekst, vec je osjetljiva svaka osoba koja ima realna razmisljanja o zivotu. 
Sto se tice dohrane ja sam sa 4 i po mjeseca pocela sa dohranom po preporuci vrhunske pedijatrice. Hocete reci da je ta zena glupa? Znam da medicina napreduje, ali pitajte svoje mame kada su pocinjale sa dohranom? Zasto se danasnje bebe razlikuju po probavnom sustavu li necem slicnom? 
Sto se tice adaptiranog ja sam pila humanu od prvog dana jer sam ranije rodjena i provela sam mjesec dana u inkubatoru. Dakle moja mama nije imala izbora, nego mi dati humanu. A nisam niti bolesna niti osjetljivija od npr, mog brata koji je iskljucivo dojena beba.
Moj karlo je na adaptiranom iz opravdanih razloga (necu ih iznositi jer znam da ce vama to biti neopravdani i glupi razlozi), a pri tom je jedna zdrava i vesela beba. Imamo malenog prijatelja koji je dojena beba. Njih dvojica su sasvim jednaki u svemu, znaci karlo ne zaostaje za njim jer je na adaptiranom. Svjesna sam da je majcino mljeko najbolje i da je adaptirano zamjena ali ne mozete reci da je adaptirano losa kopija! Zasto bi se djeci davala losa kopija? Kakve bi to simptome izazvalo?

----------


## ronin

Karlova_mama nemoj misliti da te napadam ali argument moja je mama činila isto nije dovoljno dobar

i prije nje njena mama
i njena mama prije toga

da su ljudi tako razmišljali ostali bismo u kamenom dobu


o tome zašto je adaptirano loše imaš jaaako puno izvrsnih tekstova na Rodi,pročitaj koji

i ja i ti smo odrasle na adaptiranom a da li će se to na nas odraziti još ne znamo,mlade smo
a tijelo pamti

svaka čast tvojoj pedijatrici ali nije u toku sa svjetkim preporukama pedijatara

meni je moja rekla ni u ludilu do 6 mjeseca
zbog nezrelog probavnog sustava
a o mogućnosti razvoja raznih alergija da ne pričamo

----------


## MGrubi

> a sad jedan dobronamjerni prijedlog: sigurno postoji članak koji je manje uvredljiv, dovoljno ekukativan, a ima i podatke koji su bliži 21. stoljeću, pa bi bilo lijepo da se stari zamijeni novim.


pa., pošto ti očito imaš potreban senzilibitet za pitanje CR-a, zašto ne ponudiš pomoć i pronađeš tekst koji neće nikog uvrijediti (teško da će

----------


## ronin

pa ja mislim da je sorci u onom prošlom topicu čak i ponudila zamjenski tekst ako se ne varam... :/

----------


## MGrubi

> pa ja mislim da je sorci u onom prošlom topicu čak i ponudila zamjenski tekst ako se ne varam... :/


ne sječam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## ronin

ima ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...r=asc&start=50

----------


## flower

kao i za sve druge tekstove koje nadjete, zatrazite dopustenje za prenosenje i prijevod, prevedite ga i ponudite urednistvu. 
urednistvo tad odlucuje sto ce se desiti s tim tekstom, sto se tice ovog teksta jasno je i nekoliko puta receno kakav je stav urednistva i ne vidim potrebu za daljnjom diskusijom da li tekst treba biti na portalu ili ne - jer odluka o tome se ne donosi na ovom mjestu i vec je donesena.

----------


## ronin

znači u kamenu je zapisano....

odoh s teme  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> kao i za sve druge tekstove koje nadjete, zatrazite dopustenje za prenosenje i prijevod, prevedite ga i ponudite urednistvu. 
> *urednistvo tad odlucuje sto ce se desiti s tim tekstom*.


editirano

----------


## Karlova_mama

Mozda bih prije i procitala nesto o adaptiranom na vasem portalu, ali poslje onog teksta o carskom mi to ne pada na pamet. 
I dalje mi niko nije objasnio zasto zene koje rode carskim zovete "carice" i kako onda zovete nas koje smo rodile vaginalno?
Sto se tice toga da mi je mama dala humanu samo sam htjela reci da zbog, kako bi neki reki lose kopije, nisam niti bolesna niti drugacija od ostalih. 
A opet se moram vratiti na temu carskog. Nadjite neko strucno lice koje ce vam sastaviti dobar, realan i nimalo uvredljiv tekst o carskom rezu.

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=144&Show=837

----------


## Frida

Carice je termin koji je prva upotrijebila majka čiji porod je dovršen carskim rezom, ne mogu se točno sjetiti koja.

----------


## BusyBee

> I dalje mi niko nije objasnio zasto zene koje rode carskim zovete "carice" i kako onda zovete nas koje smo rodile vaginalno?


Tako se nazivaju medjusobno zene koje su rodile carskim rezom. Zasto? Ne znam. Valjda je tako obicaj.
Zene koje su rodile prirodnim, vaginalnim putem su valjda zene koje su rodile. Nema posebnog naziva.
Ili si pozeljela dati neki prijedlog? Ne znam.   :Wink:  




> Nadjite neko strucno lice koje ce vam sastaviti dobar, realan i nimalo uvredljiv tekst o carskom rezu.


Mi smatramo da imamo sasvim dobre tekstove, vrlo jakih autoriteta (medjunarodno priznatih) s tog podrucja (prirodnog i nemedikaliziranog (nepotrebno) poroda, neinterevntnog poroda... you name it).   :Smile:  

I kao podsjetnik, kratak opis Rodinog projekta PORTAL:



> Portal je najbrži i velikom broju ljudi najlakše dostupan kontakt s udrugom. Vidimo ga kao *medij kroz koji promoviramo svoje akcije i ciljeve za koje borimo, osvještavamo širu javnost o problemima na područjima kojima se bavimo i ono najvažnije, tekstovima i promoviranim akcijama educiramo i motiviramo na promjene i podizanje (i širenje) svijesti vezane uz područja kojima se bavimo.*


Molim da prihvatite to.
Ok je (i dobrodoslo) da komentirate ako se osjecate da trebate komentirati, ali necemo dozvoliti da nas vrijedjate i omalovazavate nas rad.

Edit: Ako zelite i dalje raspravljati o tekstovima o CR, molim a nastavite na jednom od vec postojecih topica. Ovaj zatvaram buduci da na njemu ima svega (od savjeta oko dohrane, adaptiranog, ...).

----------

